
Report: Google Reducing AdSense Payout to Make Quarter? - berecruited
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/10/18/is-google-reducing-their-adsense-payouts-increasing-their-take/
======
berecruited
My payments have been stable - but nothing to write home about (biggest
revenue comes from other networks). The telling sign will be from those who
get $5,000+ / month consistently. If traffic is consistent, the change would
be:

1) advertisers pulling campaigns (unlikely to happen so quickly) 2) google
changes rev share (likely? unlikely?)

------
Harkins
'Om Malik’s “Why Google’s Partners Should Be Worried” ...'

Given that this blog post is just a paste from the mentioned (and unlinked
article), you should've posted the original instead.

